# Big block and dual port block hydraulics



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I was wondering if you could please post hydraulic big blocks and or dual port blocks... thanks in advance... or if you have any pics of them installed in your cars... i wanna see what some of them look like. :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i forget is cardomain lets you link
but is this what you mean? the middle pump has 2 inlet ports on ither (left and right) side












Last edited by pimpoldscutlass81 at Aug 25 2003, 11:04 AM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mikesparks_@Aug 25 2003, 10:59 AM
> *
> who's car is that on your avitar?*


 it just a chromed out circus car i saw on the net some where.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 25 2003, 09:03 AM
> *i forget is cardomain lets you link
> but is this what you mean? the middle pump has 2 inlet ports on ither (left and right) side
> 
> ...


 are you running your pumps on 48v ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY+Aug 25 2003, 12:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PIMPOLIGY @ Aug 25 2003, 12:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 25 2003, 09:03 AM
> *i forget is cardomain lets you link
> but is this what you mean? the middle pump has 2 inlet ports on ither (left and right) side
> 
> ...


are you running your pumps on 48v ?[/b][/quote]
thats not my car, but i have the same setup, so yes lol


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 25 2003, 01:55 PM
> *the dude obvioulsy never sold nuthin*


 this man followed through our topics talkin shit and now that i'm doing it,it's not all good.... if he can't deal with it then don't fuckin start running his mouth to us .


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Aug 25 2003, 02:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Aug 25 2003, 02:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 25 2003, 01:55 PM
> *the dude obvioulsy never sold nuthin*


this man followed through our topics talkin shit and now that i'm doing it,it's not all good.... if he can't deal with it then don't fuckin start running his mouth to us .[/b][/quote]
talking shit and lying to ruin someone's reputation are two waaaaay different things...

That just wasn't cool maan.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 25 2003, 10:03 AM
> *i forget is cardomain lets you link
> but is this what you mean? the middle pump has 2 inlet ports on ither (left and right) side
> 
> ...


 this a dual RETURN port block


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Aug 25 2003, 02:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BUD @ Aug 25 2003, 02:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talking shit and lying to ruin someone's reputation are two waaaaay different things...

That just wasn't cool maan.[/b][/quote]
yes you are all right i reALIZED I WAS RUINING THE FUN OF LAYIT LOW AND GIVE ALL DUE APPOLOGIZE(SP).

I GOT CARRIED AWAY AND DONOT WANT TO BECOME ONE OF THE PEOPLE I USED TO HATE SEEING ON HERRE.

WAS ONLY SUPPOSED TO BE "A FUCKING WITH YA"
POST AND IT WENT ON TOO FAR. 

WHAT WE ALL DO IS IN FUN AND WITH OUT T5HE FUN IT IS A WASTE OF TIME..

I'LL CHECK MY SELF.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63+Aug 25 2003, 02:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dylante63 @ Aug 25 2003, 02:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 25 2003, 10:03 AM
> *i forget is cardomain lets you link
> but is this what you mean? the middle pump has 2 inlet ports on ither (left and right) side
> 
> ...


this a dual RETURN port block[/b][/quote]
well hey you get the idea, jees, everyones a critic...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Damn bud's laying the smackdown today


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD+Aug 25 2003, 12:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BUD @ Aug 25 2003, 12:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talking shit and lying to ruin someone's reputation are two waaaaay different things...

That just wasn't cool maan.[/b][/quote]
thank you Bud, if he wanted to "attack" me, he should had gone after me, not my business. What he is doing isn't cool. He can talk all he wants about me... but not my business. My springs are being manufactured with the best material out there so that they won't callapse under extreme pressure. As said, my springs are proven on circus cars built by Locos Custom Hydraulics and have yet to break...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Aug 25 2003, 12:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Aug 25 2003, 12:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you are all right i reALIZED I WAS RUINING THE FUN OF LAYIT LOW AND GIVE ALL DUE APPOLOGIZE(SP).

I GOT CARRIED AWAY AND DONOT WANT TO BECOME ONE OF THE PEOPLE I USED TO HATE SEEING ON HERRE.

WAS ONLY SUPPOSED TO BE "A FUCKING WITH YA"
POST AND IT WENT ON TOO FAR. 

WHAT WE ALL DO IS IN FUN AND WITH OUT T5HE FUN IT IS A WASTE OF TIME..

I'LL CHECK MY SELF.[/b][/quote]
as said, chase me, not my business. I offer the best product that I can and don't b.s. with people. So if you want a target i'm here, not my business.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 25 2003, 04:42 PM
> *
> as said, chase me, not my business. I offer the best product that I can and don't b.s. with people. So if you want a target i'm here, not my business.*


 you now you sat right on this site and said cce sucks now if you don't like brian attack him not his business., now i didn't stop talkin cause bud said soafter his post and another one i thought and didn't like where i was taking my selfso as i was wrong for the things i said,you are guilty of the same thing you say i am. so you need to look at oit both ways .


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Aug 25 2003, 06:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Aug 25 2003, 06:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 25 2003, 04:42 PM
> *
> as said, chase me, not my business. I offer the best product that I can and don't b.s. with people. So if you want a target i'm here, not my business.*


you now you sat right on this site and said cce sucks now if you don't like brian attack him not his business., now i didn't stop talkin cause bud said soafter his post and another one i thought and didn't like where i was taking my selfso as i was wrong for the things i said,you are guilty of the same thing you say i am. so you need to look at oit both ways .[/b][/quote]
Truth, they had given, or whatnot some blocks to Meme of Locos Custom Hydraulics when my brother was working with him. That was after they had made the mini truck stand up... Original equipment was all Pro-Hopper, shit hit nicely, hard as fuck, and was up on the third lick. After they recieved the Fat Boy blocks, which are just cupholders... that fucken truck wouldn't stand on three, but four licks... that's when I told meme to take those shits off and go back to pro-hopper. He put the old blocks on and that shit was standing on three licks again. Therefore, that's why i say... CCE SUCKS!!! I would never buy CCE bc its not my style... its not made in the good ole, L.A. Its not an L.A. pump, and will never ever have the respect of an L.A. Pump!


Locos Custom Hydraulics Pumps & BLVD Pumps #1
Pro Hopper
Hi Low


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Aug 25 2003, 08:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Aug 25 2003, 08:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth, they had given, or whatnot some blocks to Meme of Locos Custom Hydraulics when my brother was working with him. That was after they had made the mini truck stand up... Original equipment was all Pro-Hopper, shit hit nicely, hard as fuck, and was up on the third lick. After they recieved the Fat Boy blocks, which are just cupholders... that fucken truck wouldn't stand on three, but four licks... that's when I told meme to take those shits off and go back to pro-hopper. He put the old blocks on and that shit was standing on three licks again. Therefore, that's why i say... CCE SUCKS!!! I would never buy CCE bc its not my style... its not made in the good ole, L.A. Its not an L.A. pump, and will never ever have the respect of an L.A. Pump!


Locos Custom Hydraulics Pumps & BLVD Pumps #1
Pro Hopper
Hi Low[/b][/quote]
lol, that fool could probably make that shit hit higher with a empty coke can, a straw, and pack of matches


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

over using those cup holders that is LOL


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 25 2003, 08:36 PM
> *over using those cup holders that is LOL*


 Thats what I'm sayin

Is there Locos Pumps yet?? Do you or would you sell them?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76+Aug 25 2003, 06:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowlow76 @ Aug 25 2003, 06:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 25 2003, 08:36 PM
> *over using those cup holders that is LOL*


Thats what I'm sayin

Is there Locos Pumps yet?? Do you or would you sell them?[/b][/quote]
yeah bro, that's what we're using right now. They are really good. All one inch ports.


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Aug 25 2003, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Aug 25 2003, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bro, that's what we're using right now. They are really good. All one inch ports.[/b][/quote]
Are y'all selling them? How much are they going for?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

how many do you need?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I LOVE THE DESIGN ON THOSE BLOCKS, MUCH BETTER THEN ANY OTHER BLOCK ON THE MARKET.


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

nacho send me your email address and I'll send you a pic of my custom showtime pump...For some reason it wont post on here.. :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Aug 27 2003, 03:12 PM
> *nacho send me your email address and I'll send you a pic of my custom showtime pump...For some reason it wont post on here.. :biggrin:*


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wanna Hop 83_@Aug 27 2003, 03:12 PM
> *nacho send me your email address and I'll send you a pic of my custom showtime pump...For some reason it wont post on here.. :biggrin:*


 [email protected]


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I'll probably have a lil gift for ya to see in two weeks or so...


----------



## Wanna Hop 83 (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS BOYZ+Aug 27 2003, 06:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CUTLASS BOYZ @ Aug 27 2003, 06:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Wanna Hop 83_@Aug 27 2003, 03:12 PM
> *nacho send me your email address and I'll send you a pic of my custom showtime pump...For some reason it wont post on here.. :biggrin:*










[/b][/quote]
Thanks for posting it up E...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

yep, thanks for posting


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

hey nacho, lets see some pics of your one stop pumps!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

HERE ARE SOME I INSTALLED 



Last edited by OLDSCHOOL at Aug 27 2003, 10:31 PM


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

has this slowdown on here not blown apart?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 27 2003, 09:06 PM
> *hey nacho, lets see some pics of your one stop pumps!*


 you'll have to wait for the lil gift i was speaking about :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Aug 27 2003, 11:22 PM
> *has this slowdown on here not blown apart?
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT ONE DID'T MAKE IT ON TO THE CAR.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

what that streetriders like hehe


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FUCK ONE STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

DAMN!!! this setup looks phat good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

mine...









yea yea they are cce but custom machined and dual pressure ports....return is on the sides...all 1/2" plumbing...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 10 2003, 05:00 PM
> *mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 damn bro, by you saying, yea yea they are cce but custom machined makes you sound as if you are resigned? and know that i am going to talk shit about your cce pumps... 


well lets start


I like the set-up... i don't like cce LOL... Nice job, so what's custom about them?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i like my cce's


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 10 2003, 07:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 10 2003, 07:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Big Doe_@Sep 10 2003, 05:00 PM
> *mine...
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, by you saying, yea yea they are cce but custom machined makes you sound as if you are resigned? and know that i am going to talk shit about your cce pumps... 


well lets start


I like the set-up... i don't like cce LOL... Nice job, so what's custom about them?[/b][/quote]
wanna know whats so custom bout them Nacho...look at the one on the left, its a CCE FatBoy block, custom machined with 2 pressure ports for that "special" pump...ask him to show you the inside of it :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wasnt that setup in a 90's Lincoln before ????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Sep 10 2003, 09:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Sep 10 2003, 09:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna know whats so custom bout them Nacho...look at the one on the left, its a CCE FatBoy block, custom machined with 2 pressure ports for that "special" pump...ask him to show you the inside of it :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
AH!!! ok i see that


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 10 2003, 08:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> I like the set-up... i don't like cce LOL... Nice job, so what's custom about them?*


 maybe you should look a little harder science you do design pumps


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 11 2003, 02:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 11 2003, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 10 2003, 08:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> I like the set-up... i don't like cce LOL... Nice job, so what's custom about them?*


maybe you should look a little harder science you do design pumps[/b][/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Sep 11 2003, 01:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Sep 11 2003, 01:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: Ok, for one, if you were talking about pro-hopper/hi-low/blvd/locos... I can tell you what's different with those blocks. You are talking about cce... only seen them one, tested them once, and never liked them bc they sucked... Therefore, that's why i asked what's custom about that pump... 


hola silver LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 11 2003, 02:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 11 2003, 02:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Ok, for one, if you were talking about pro-hopper/hi-low/blvd/locos... I can tell you what's different with those blocks. You are talking about cce... only seen them one, tested them once, and never liked them bc they sucked... Therefore, that's why i asked what's custom about that pump... 


hola silver LOL[/b][/quote]
Damn Nacho, you layed it down for him :cheesy: he said he dont know nothin' bout *C*ant *C*opy*E*ngineering... :0 


Hola Nacho no cheese extra jalepenos :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

them bitches are huge!!!!!


----------



## CandyLac (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 10 2003, 06:00 PM
> *mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 does it help when you run dual pressure ports? is it the same as back dooring your pumphead?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hahaha, OMG BACKDOOR?!?!?! WTF, that's KENTUCKY SHIT!!!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: WE DON'T NEED BACKDOORS, WERE NOT SCARED TO COME THROGH THE FRONT DOOR


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76+Aug 25 2003, 07:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowlow76 @ Aug 25 2003, 07:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are y'all selling them? How much are they going for?[/b][/quote]
yeah Locos Custom Hydraulics pump do exist... however, he's going to start selling my pumps :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 11 2003, 03:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 11 2003, 03:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Ok, for one, if you were talking about pro-hopper/hi-low/blvd/locos... I can tell you what's different with those blocks. You are talking about cce... only seen them one, tested them once, and never liked them bc they sucked... Therefore, that's why i asked what's custom about that pump... 


hola silver LOL[/b][/quote]
the brand don't have anything to do with it! don't throw that shit in there!


if you can build a car you could run any pump brand in the world and it would work.





i know a guy who set a record at lrm with cce pumps and with pro hopper. and could do it again on cce if it came down to it .so blah blah blah blah.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 12 2003, 07:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 12 2003, 07:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the brand don't have anything to do with it! don't throw that shit in there!


if you can build a car you could run any pump brand in the world and it would work.





i know a guy who set a record at lrm with cce pumps and with pro hopper. and could do it again on cce if it came down to it .so blah blah blah blah.[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

So lets get your shop against my Locos Custom Hydraulics shop? Oh, and yes, LCH is part of OSC.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 12 2003, 07:31 PM
> *So lets get your shop against my Locos Custom Hydraulics shop? Oh, and yes, LCH is part of OSC.*


 shop??? man a pile of parts stacked in your closet doesnt constitute having a shop,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales+Sep 12 2003, 06:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (originales @ Sep 12 2003, 06:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 12 2003, 07:31 PM
> *So lets get your shop against my Locos Custom Hydraulics shop? Oh, and yes, LCH is part of OSC.*


shop??? man a pile of parts stacked in your closet doesnt constitute having a shop,,, :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
haha, good one, then again, a lot of people wish they could go to Locos to get their car done correctly.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 12 2003, 08:06 PM
> *
> 
> i know a guy who set a record at lrm with cce pumps and with pro hopper. and could do it again on cce if it came down to it .so blah blah blah blah.*


 so do i :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what does OSC stand for One inch Short of Chippin?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 12 2003, 06:38 PM
> *what does OSC stand for One inch Short of Chippin?*


 Out Stomping Competitions... sorry... OSC does not include a OISOC, learn how to read right.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

overrated shitty cuttless


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i'm just fuckin round homie..

you'll have your chance to get served in kentucky

don't be in such a hurry to be served................oh yes i said served!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 12 2003, 06:45 PM
> *i'm just fuckin round homie..
> 
> you'll have your chance to get served in kentucky
> ...


 corn from the cornfield? hahaha... 

hey, its all about laughs, whether I serve you or you serve me... its all good in my books... Lowriding is only a game. 

Watch out for the OSC hopper coming out soon.


----------



## originales (Apr 13, 2002)

nacho, can we see a picture of your pumps??? not the ones coming out next year, the ones you have for sale now..cant send you any business if we cant see yo steel,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originales_@Sep 12 2003, 06:54 PM
> *nacho, can we see a picture of your pumps??? not the ones coming out next year, the ones you have for sale now..cant send you any business if we cant see yo steel,,,, :biggrin:*


 pretty soon, they will be for sale in the las vegas show...


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 12 2003, 07:00 PM
> *
> pretty soon, they will be for sale in the las vegas show... *


 If I buy a t-shirt do I OSC pump free? :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Montey C+Sep 13 2003, 01:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Montey C @ Sep 13 2003, 01:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 12 2003, 07:00 PM
> *
> pretty soon, they will be for sale in the las vegas show... *


If I buy a t-shirt do I OSC pump free? :0 [/b][/quote]
hmmmm... what shirt? We don't sell shirts. The guy who is going to sell my stuff doesn't sell shirts?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 13 2003, 01:18 PM
> *what shit? We don't sell shirts. The guy who is going to sell my stuff doesn't sell shits?*


 look here


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 10 2003, 11:07 PM
> *wasnt that setup in a 90's Lincoln before ????*


 Yea It came out of the white lincoln and it was in lowrider "set-up of the month". Just the pumps and most of the plumbing are the same.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 13 2003, 07:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 13 2003, 07:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 13 2003, 01:18 PM
> *what shit? We don't sell shirts. The guy who is going to sell my stuff doesn't sell shits?*


look here[/b][/quote]
for once, I made a booboo... actually, you changed what I wrote. If you haven't noticed, i'm usually the one correcting everyones grammar in here.


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 13 2003, 11:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 13 2003, 11:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm... what shirt? We don't sell shirts. The guy who is going to sell my stuff doesn't sell shirts?[/b][/quote]
well it was worth a try. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 13 2003, 11:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 13 2003, 11:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for once, I made a booboo... actually, you changed what I wrote. If you haven't noticed, i'm usually the one correcting everyones grammar in here.[/b][/quote]
yeah i know ... i'm just still fucking round ..


we are all interested in seeing your pump design tho when will it be up?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 14 2003, 09:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 14 2003, 09:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know ... i'm just still fucking round ..


we are all interested in seeing your pump design tho when will it be up?[/b][/quote]
pretty soon bro... so far three blocks are done... but they are going into one of our cars for now and two for a car being built by meme. These pumps are built for extreme pressure. Like I said, I bought the best aluminum that they have. It costs a bit more than other aluminum but oh well... I like having the best to give people a good price in the name of lowriding.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i have a buddy who is a machinist and we have access to aluminum that has the wall strength of cold rolled steel with weight of average aluminum.

that is a great thing !



hopefully the blocks going in to my car will be stainless steel


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2003, 01:17 PM
> *i have a buddy who is a machinist and we have access to aluminum that has the wall strength of cold rolled steel with weight of average aluminum.
> 
> that is a great thing !
> ...


 what car do you have? or are building? 6061 is the aluminum you are refering too...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am just finishing up my frame for a 73 impala and preping my parts for the chrome plater.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2003, 03:00 PM
> *i am just finishing up my frame for a 73 impala and preping my parts for the chrome plater.*


 full frame wrap? how many pumps you gonna put on it?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am going to see how it works single gate and go from there.

yes it is a full frame wrap3/16 thru 3/8's

the rear end sits back when the car is down, i was test fitting parts,
the rear bumper should lay all the way down on the ground and go up pretty good. my boy is making me a custom slip drive shaft so the car will drive down or locked up. lots of planing.

hope it all comes together for the chicago I&M pic nic next june.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2003, 03:10 PM
> *i am going to see how it works single gate and go from there.
> 
> yes it is a full frame wrap3/16 thru 3/8's
> ...


 well, I wish you lots of luck. go with a #11 gear to the front and a good square or an adex. How many batteries you thinking on putting?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i have an adex waiting for it an i am doing 14 batts. thanks for the input, hope it all works out.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2003, 03:59 PM
> *i have an adex waiting for it an i am doing 14 batts. thanks for the input, hope it all works out.*


 wire all 14 to the front :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR NEW BLOCKS AND THE LOCO'S BLOCKS ?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 15 2003, 01:16 PM
> *WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR NEW BLOCKS AND THE LOCO'S BLOCKS ?*


 mine are better than his LOL... Actually he's going to start selling my blocks and coils.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

shit if your pumps will handle 14 batts to the front ,i'm all about it !!



i bet they would ... but i bet the solenoids wouldn't :cheesy: 

ready aim FIRE FIRE


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 15 2003, 01:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 15 2003, 01:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 15 2003, 01:16 PM
> *WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN YOUR NEW BLOCKS AND THE LOCO'S BLOCKS ?*


mine are better than his LOL... Actually he's going to start selling my blocks and coils.[/b][/quote]
WELL I KNOW THAT, BUT I WANT TO KNOW WHY YOURS IS BETTER, BECAUSE MY HOMIE HAS ABOUT 75 LOCO 1" BLOCKS AT THE SHOP RIGHT NOW BUT IF YOURS ARE EVEN BETTER THEN I WANT ONE OF YOURS FOR MY SINGLE THAT I'M STARTING ON


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 15 2003, 03:43 PM
> *shit if your pumps will handle 14 batts to the front ,i'm all about it !!
> 
> 
> ...


 everything handles 14 batteries :biggrin: even solenoids...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Sep 15 2003, 04:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Sep 15 2003, 04:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I KNOW THAT, BUT I WANT TO KNOW WHY YOURS IS BETTER, BECAUSE MY HOMIE HAS ABOUT 75 LOCO 1" BLOCKS AT THE SHOP RIGHT NOW BUT IF YOURS ARE EVEN BETTER THEN I WANT ONE OF YOURS FOR MY SINGLE THAT I'M STARTING ON[/b][/quote]
hmmm in tri city washington?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 15 2003, 07:16 PM
> *
> everything handles 14 batteries :biggrin: even solenoids...*


 SEVEN AND SEVEN=84 WITH A TON OF CURRENT NOT 14BATTS=168V

NOT IN MY PART OF THE WORLD N E WAY :0 

I'VE SEEN 120 WORK WELL!
AND I'VE SEEN IT ON FIRE.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 15 2003, 05:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 15 2003, 05:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 15 2003, 07:16 PM
> *
> everything handles 14 batteries  :biggrin: even solenoids...*


SEVEN AND SEVEN=84 WITH A TON OF CURRENT NOT 14BATTS=168V

NOT IN MY PART OF THE WORLD N E WAY :0 

I'VE SEEN 120 WORK WELL!
AND I'VE SEEN IT ON FIRE.[/b][/quote]
not on my world... :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 15 2003, 04:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 15 2003, 04:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm in tri city washington?[/b][/quote]
RIGHT


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Sep 15 2003, 05:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Sep 15 2003, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT[/b][/quote]
hmmm... I forgot that guys name... He was going to buy our coil springs... but then again, he doesn't know the name of my shop.

Ortega... 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Sep 15 2003, 05:58 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ABLE ORTEGA, AND I THINK HE HAS 8 SETS OF YOUR COILS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 15 2003, 06:07 PM
> *ABLE ORTEGA, AND I THINK HE HAS 8 SETS OF YOUR COILS RIGHT NOW*


 if he got them from meme, they have to be the 4 1/2's


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TALKED TO HIM EARILER AND THEY ARE 4 1/2'S

SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE IN THE BLOCKS ???


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 15 2003, 11:20 PM
> *TALKED TO HIM EARILER AND THEY ARE 4 1/2'S
> 
> SO WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE IN THE BLOCKS ???*


 can't say that till they come out. But!!! Locos blocks and BLVD blocks are both really good. Like i've always said... best blocks on the market...


Hi-Low
pro-Hopper
Blvd
Locos

all four of these blocks are damn good.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

GIVE ME A SNEAK-PEAK BEFORE VEGAS



OR DO WE HAVE TO MAKE A LONG DISTANCE CALL TO MEME, MAKE THAT 10 CALLS BECAUSE HE DON'T KNOW HOW TO ANSWER PHONES.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 16 2003, 10:38 AM
> *GIVE ME A SNEAK-PEAK BEFORE VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


 i'll try giving you guys a sneak peak hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

how do 2 ports on the middle pump help?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by natenizzle_@Sep 17 2003, 03:52 AM
> *how do 2 ports on the middle pump help?*


 suposed to be same pressure twice the flow.some how you build another port out of your pumphead and plumb it to the second port inside the tank. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 17 2003, 12:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 17 2003, 12:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--natenizzle_@Sep 17 2003, 03:52 AM
> *how do 2 ports on the middle pump help?*


suposed to be same pressure twice the flow.some how you build another port out of your pumphead and plumb it to the second port inside the tank. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
true... but at the same time, its just throwing the same or even less juice than before... Sometimes having dual ports is the worst thing...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 17 2003, 03:52 PM
> *
> true... but at the same time, its just throwing the same or even less juice than before... Sometimes having dual ports is the worst thing...*


 THIS IS A WIDELY DEBATED ISSUE AT WHICH I KNOW HOW TO BUILD THE PUMP, BUT DON'T KNOW THE ENTIRE SCIENCE OF THE THING SO I CAN ONLY SPEAK HALFWAY INTELLEGENTLY ON THE SUBJECT SO I'LL GOT LEARN HOW TO SPELL BEFORE I ATEMPT ANY SUCH DEBATE. :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 17 2003, 03:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Sep 17 2003, 03:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 17 2003, 03:52 PM
> *
> true... but at the same time, its just throwing the same or even less juice than before... Sometimes having dual ports is the worst thing...*


THIS IS A WIDELY DEBATED ISSUE AT WHICH I KNOW HOW TO BUILD THE PUMP, BUT DON'T KNOW THE ENTIRE SCIENCE OF THE THING SO I CAN ONLY SPEAK HALFWAY INTELLEGENTLY ON THE SUBJECT SO I'LL GOT LEARN HOW TO SPELL BEFORE I ATEMPT ANY SUCH DEBATE. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
true there are some people who like dual ports... but think of it like this... You have one hose coming off throwing water. Connect two hoses to that one hose... I bet you that you will not have the same amount as before when you had the 1 hose. Basically its being pushed with less force because you have made two equal amounts of one. Arithmetic, grrrrrr I hate it LOL.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well i think it like have your hose one and a neighbors hose on.

the same pressure but more water?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2003, 06:34 PM
> *well i think it like have your hose one and a neighbors hose on. the same pressure but more water?*


that would be a double pump, you have two separate lines bro... Your line is one, your neighbors is another... 
RIP  











Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Sep 17 2003, 09:39 PM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 17 2003, 10:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 17 2003, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Sep 17 2003, 06:34 PM
> *well i think it like have your hose one and a neighbors hose on. the same pressure but more water?*


that would be a double pump, you have two separate lines bro... Your line is one, your neighbors is another... 
RIP  







[/b][/quote]
i remember when i first seen this car when it was finished being built, was there for the testin of it...got it on video, man this car hit... :biggrin: 

what ever happen to it Nacho Supreme???


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

sold it... its in another place far from L.A.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wow!!!!! fuck stop cryin and go build another one!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 17 2003, 09:56 PM
> *wow!!!!! fuck stop cryin and go build another one!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:*


 hehee, we were talking about that the other day... we found a nice looking regal... we'll probably get that as a radical? I dunno, they're just a waste of money after you make your money back LOL.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 17 2003, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 17 2003, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Silver_@Sep 17 2003, 09:56 PM
> *wow!!!!!  fuck stop cryin and go build another one!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:*


hehee, we were talking about that the other day... we found a nice looking regal... we'll probably get that as a radical? I dunno, they're just a waste of money after you make your money back LOL.[/b][/quote]
haha... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Sep 17 2003, 11:37 PM
> *
> that would be a double pump, you have two separate lines bro... Your line is one, your neighbors is another...
> *


well its two out lets from the same water main.

i.e. two holes letting fluid flow from the head at same pressure. just more places to get out!


also does it matter how many line i run as long as it is 1 motor 1 pumphead and 1 block it is a single pump? 



Last edited by juandik at Sep 18 2003, 04:05 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

HUH?!?!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IT'S STILL A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hmmmm.... LOL OH WELL... me lost, you lost? i'm lost?

Wait, i'm on layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

water main = pumphead 
my water hose = og pressure port
your hose = new pressure port 

main runs 80psi
my hose runs 80psi
your hose run (as fast as they can :roflmao: j/k)=80psi
both hoses fill swiming pool faster then just one hose
but only at 80psi.

basicly the way i understand backdoor pumps to be :dunno:


SEE I AINT LOST! or am i?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 19 2003, 06:12 PM
> *water main = pumphead
> my water hose = og pressure port
> your hose = new pressure port
> ...


 HAHAHA...I THINK YOU LOST US ALL.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Sep 19 2003, 11:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Sep 19 2003, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Sep 19 2003, 06:12 PM
> *water main = pumphead
> my water hose = og pressure port
> your hose = new pressure port
> ...


HAHAHA...I THINK YOU LOST US ALL.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
go to a psychologist, WAIT! Nevermind, you have no cure anymore hahaha.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

drugs are the CURE!!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 20 2003, 11:28 AM
> *drugs are the CURE!!!*


 i wouldn't know  sowwy.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

precscription not illegal


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

back to the topic... POST BIG BLOCKS AND DUAL PORT BLOCKS LOL hahaha... one inch fittings?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------

